# MB QUART PWE304 12" subwoofer review.



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

initial impressions are good, it's very heavy and attractive. This thing has a really stiff suspension. The cone is a shockingly stiff, kevlar reinforced? pulp. It has a inverted surround, that really add's a unique look to it (does that add surface area to the cone???), and a 12 spoke cast basket. The leads are stitched, looks like a kapton former with 3" copper voice coils. there is a... surprise surprise aluminum shorting ring in there  I cant see anything below the spider. the magnet has a central large vent, and the basket seems to encase the magnet, and its vents up through the basket over the magnet from under the spider? if that makes any sense. neat design overall.

re. 7.2
qms 6.3
qes 0.59
qts .54
fs. 34
vas 28.4

havent had a chance to listen to it yet, but as soon as I get some listening and tuneing time, hopefully this weekend. I'll tell you how it sounds.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

awesome, I'd love to see a review on these b/c they're super cheap on ebay right now, I noticed the unusual surround on these too....


----------



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

the picture doesn't do it justice, the basket looks cheap and plasticy in the pic, but in real life its very nice, its build quality surpassed my expectations, I was a little worried that the rockford, mb quart buyout? had degraded there newer products, but that doesnt seem to be the case in this woofer, hope it sounds good!


----------



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

why not give a review AFTER you listen to it?


----------



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

lol, ya that makes sence I know, figured I'd just start the thread and update it later.


----------



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry, my sub amp is on the fritz  I have to wait for my replacement


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

not starting out so good then...


----------



## KingSVT (Jul 30, 2006)

lol, nope...  I'm going to redo a few things, some wireing, deck, amps, dsp...entire frontstage LOL sigh...it'll never end.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

These are very well built and I love the way the DVC is so easy to change. According to the manual it is kevlar reinforced, which looks odd considering the front of the cone is one solid smooth piece. I would consider this sub a very good option on a SQL sub at the current ebay prices.


----------



## Eastcoast (Mar 26, 2005)

They are nice subs, I like the previous series better, but these are good performers. I'm surprised more people aren't running them.


----------

